# Topics > Arts > Music >  Intel Industrial Control in Concert

## Airicist

Contributors:

Intel Corporation

Sisu Devices LLC.

Inspired by the animated music video Pipe Dream by Animusic

----------


## Airicist

Computer Controlled Orchestra

Uploaded on Sep 14, 2011




> Inspired by the animated music video Pipe Dream by Animusic, Intel Embedded Computing engineers teamed up with Austin-based Sisu to turn that animation into a real computerized paint ball orchestra. The Intel Industrial Control in Concert piece was unveiled at the Intel Developer Forum in September 2011. Built with seven Intel Atom processors, running three different operating systems, security camera system, sensors, touchscreen and other technologies, the project was completed in just 90 days at a cost of about $160,000.

----------


## Airicist

Animusic Machine

Uploaded on Sep 16, 2011




> A machine built by Sisu Devices for Intel Corporation that replicates the amazing musical animation by Animusic.

----------


## Airicist

Intel Industrial Control In Concert Demo at IDF 2011

Uploaded on Sep 16, 2011




> Do you remember the 'Pipe Dream' video from 2001? It was done back in by an animation company called Animusic. Intel hired on a company called SISU Devices to help them bring an animators vision to life! It took the company just under 90 days of work and roughly $160,000 to design and develop something in real life that could mimic the original animated video.

----------


## Airicist

The Robotic Musicians known as: Intel's Industrial Control in Concert

Uploaded on Oct 17, 2011




> A whimsical collaboration of several devices powered Intel Atom processors revealing how Intel® Architecture can be used for real-time capability as it applies in the industrial environment.

----------


## Airicist

Atom-powered Intel Industrial Controller in Concert playing Pipe Dream

Published on Mar 30, 2012




> Atom-powered Intel Industrial Controllers replicate the CGI video musical fantasy "Pipe Dream" released by Animusic in 2001. The music is triggered on an Atom-powered music synthesizer when a ball hits one of the frosted plastic "instruments." It took Intel and a couple of partners 90 days or so to construct this machine. Recorded at Design West (the conference formerly known as the Embedded Systems Conference).

----------

